# Core decompression and grafting help



## HAPPYCODER (May 4, 2009)

I have a surgeon that did a bilateral core decompression with pro-dense bone graft of the hip for avascular necrosis. There isn't a code for this and we were thinking of using 27170???? We looked in the desk reference...and it refers to a non-union fx..is this just for non-unions?


----------



## mbort (May 4, 2009)

Core decompression code is S2325.  Here is a link that may help you with this as well:

http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/oct05/coding.asp


----------



## martnel (Nov 3, 2009)

Mary, can you use S2325 in ASC setting? I used 27299 (unlisted) and BCBS advised us to use S2325 instead.


----------



## mbort (Nov 4, 2009)

yes you can, it just depends on your contracts.  The S codes are actually produced by BSBC so they almost always except them (if they are on your ASC contract list that is).


----------



## martnel (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, that's what was so strange to me, it is not on their list to us, but THEY advise us in written.  Thanks!


----------

